# Need help buying a new PC 100k



## akky89 (Aug 25, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Main usage will be playing all the current and upcoming games in highest possible settings @1080p for example battlefield 3 and programming. 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 100k *max.*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: yes (moderately)

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: windows 7.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1TB, but if can get an SSD with lower sized HDD it will be fine too... 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: any good 24" 1080p monitor.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:UPS 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: most likely first week of next month. 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: This is my first full build and planning to do it myself.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I'm from Delhi and i'm open for online shopping only if its cheaper there.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: well i have some preferences but can be altered .
cabinet: nzxt phantom 410
processor: 3570K
gfx: gtx 670 ( thinking of asus gtx670 dc2t)
mobo: asrock z77 extreme6
psu: corsair TX750
any amount of the help is much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## akky89 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's more then a day and 80 views but still no reply....


----------



## havoknation (Aug 26, 2012)

here you go :

CPU : core i7 3770K : 22k
Mobo : Asrock extreme 6 : 12.5k
RAM : 8GB Gskill 1600Mhz DDR3 : 3.4k
GPU : GTX670 : 27.5k
Caby : Phantom 410 : 6.2k or Corsair 400R : 5k
SSD : OCZ vertex4 128GB or Force GT 128GB : 8.2k
HDD : Seagate 7200.14 sata3 1TB : 5k
Monitor : Dell U2312H : 15.5k or BenQ G2420HD : 10k
PSU : Corsair TX650V2 : 6k

Total with benq LCD and 400R caby : 99,600 Rs \m/ Go Game BF3 @ extreme settings



akky89 said:


> It's more then a day and 80 views but still no reply....


----------



## akky89 (Aug 26, 2012)

havoknation said:


> here you go :
> 
> CPU : core i7 3770K : 22k
> Mobo : Asrock extreme 6 : 12.5k
> ...



thanks mate... 

Is hyperthreading give any proformance gain in terms of gaming ?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 27, 2012)

*Go for i5 3570K and put in the saved 7K in good mobo like Assus Maximus V Formula or Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe or even ASUS Maximus V Gene*. No doubt Extreme 6 is one of the better buys at 12.5k but dont go for Asrock if you have money to spend. ASRock has bad reputation when it comes to VRM (Power) solutions they give on their boards, also the build quality is not so good (personal experience as I have an Extreme6 lying around me). Asus are master of this art and you cant go wrong with them.
Also you'll need to think about getting good keyboard and mouse as your main purpose is gaming, which will cost you around 5k for a good combo.

HT wont give you performance gains in Gaming as game devlopers haven't exploited that capacity much right now. Modern games hardly make use of all 4 threads of i5 processors. HT would be very usefull when you are into image/video production. Thats why recommendation is to go for i5 for gaming.
After modifying havoknations recommendations - 

CPU : core i5 3570K : 15k
Mobo : Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe : 21k  (as Maximus V Formula is not avilable in India yet fully)
RAM : 8GB Gskill 1600Mhz DDR3 : 3.4k
GPU : GTX670 : 27.5k
Caby : Silverstone Raven RV03 : 9k
SSD : Corsair Force 3 60GB : 5k
HDD : WD Blue WD10EALX 1TB : 5k
Monitor : BenQ G2420HD : 10k
PSU : Corsair TX650V2 : 6k
Keyboard : Razer Arctosa : 2.3K
Mouse : Razer DeathAdder 3500 DPI : 2.3k

Total 106500


Total 105200



You can get all above items at less cost than I had mentioned in Delhi.... friends here on TDF will help you in finding good shops.
So definitely total cost will fit in 100K as per your budget.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 27, 2012)

@mandarpalshikar 
Thanks mate! that's an awesome config.
well don't i need a good cpu cooler cause i want to overclock a little (@4.2GHz) ?
so please update the rig so that it can be in budget. I also need to fit in a good 2.1 speaker system in the budget.

this is what i thought of before...
i5 3570k
asrock z77 extreme6 (but liked your opinion better )
corsair force 3 120gb (cause i'll be installing more games in it)
any 1TB drive sata 3.0
8 gigs of ram DDR3-1600(i was thinking of corsair vengeance LP)
razer cyclosa bundle
asus gtx 670 dc2t

and if anyone can then help me find the best place where i can find these stuff for best price.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 27, 2012)

is 650W psu is ok for future use also...
i mean i'm planning of adding another gtx670 next year... will it be able to handle that too...

thanks for suggesting...


----------



## acewin (Aug 27, 2012)

do not see benefit of buying a core i5 combo having 21K mobo, where in you can get core i7 combo in lesser price.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 27, 2012)

*@acewin* i guess you are right but the thing is i7 is just waste of money for me as i'm not going to gain anything by using the i7 procy cause i'll be using my rig mainly for gaming which don't benefit by the HT, that's the only extra feature in i7 over i5.
and i'm still open for suggestions (thats why i'm here asking )....

*@mandarpalshikar*
Thanks mate that's a great conig. for the rig but there are few things i forgot to mention ...
1. i need cpu cooler as i'll be doning overclocking. [at least @ 4.2GHz]
2. i need to add good 2.1 speaker system in the build too.
so need to adjust the build for the same.

and i'm also going to install few games on the ssd. So will 60 gigs be sufficient for that too ??


----------



## acewin (Aug 27, 2012)

get 128 GB 60 gigs will be a little short. yes spending less on mobo proccy combo and getting extra accessories like cooler, is good idea.
I suggest following changes

ASUS P8Z77-M PRO Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com
Altec Lansing VS2621 | Speaker | Flipkart.com

also I think having a decent keyboard mice is really required so do keep Arctosa otherwise go for normal combo 
Razer Arctosa Gaming Keyboard | Keyboard | Flipkart.com

Logitech Gaming Combo G100 Keyboard | Keyboard | Flipkart.com
you can also change mouse to Logitech G300, which is quiet decent mouse.
Logitech G300 Gaming Mouse | Mouse | Flipkart.com

change cabby to NZXT Phantom

also change monitor to a Dell U2311h/U2311HM price range 14-15K


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 27, 2012)

1. Look at this thread by tkin to help you out in CPU Coolng. But for 4.2GHz clocks CM hyper 212 Evo is more than enough. You can add additional fan in future if you need.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/142397-cpu-cooler-guide-sandy-ivy-bridge-cpus.html

2. Lot of choices for speakers... take a look at Altec Lansing Octane 7 2.1 speakers @ 3.7K or JBL Creature III 2.1 @ 5k

3. Installing games on SSD is bad idea until you are thinkning of changing your SSD frequently. And anyways it wont make any difference if you play games from SSD or HDD as long as your OS is installed on SSD.

Would suggest to go for Asus Maximus V Gene mobo so that you wont loose out on any of the features and still get all the stuff you require.  Personally using it. Also I would remove Silverstone RV03 and get a Corsair 400R to save money, if you are not a cabinet fanboy .

Here is the modified rig to fit in the budget...  You can tinker with it by choosing other little bit less expensinve speaker from say Creative. You can end up saving anothe 1.5K.



*Component*
*Name*
*Price*
CPU
Core i5 3570K
15,000
Motherboard
Asus Maximus V Gene
15,000
RAM
G.Skill Sniper 8GB 1600MHz
3,400
Graphics Card
Sapphire HD 7950 OC Edition
25,000
PSU
Corsair TX650v2
6,000
Cabinet
Corsair 400R
5,500
HDD
WD Blue WD10EALX 1TB
5,000
SSD
Corsair Force 3 60GB
5,000
Monitor
BenQ G2420HD
10,000
Optical Drive
Asus DRW-24B5ST
1,000
Keyboard
Razer Arctosa
2,300
Mouse
Razer DeathAdder 3500DPI
2,300
CPU Cooler
CM Hyper 212 Evo
2,000
Speaker
JBL Creature III 2.1
5,000
*Total*
*102,500*


----------



## akky89 (Aug 27, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> 1. Look at this thread by tkin to help you out in CPU Coolng. But for 4.2GHz clocks CM hyper 212 Evo is more than enough. You can add additional fan in future if you need.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/142397-cpu-cooler-guide-sandy-ivy-bridge-cpus.html
> 
> 2. Lot of choices for speakers... take a look at Altec Lansing Octane 7 2.1 speakers @ 3.7K or JBL Creature III 2.1 @ 5k
> ...



May i ask why installing games on ssd is bad choice? actually i thought it will give boost to read/write in gaming too. [ sorry if its a noob question ]
and i like good looking caby but don't want to spend a lot over it. and my be personal believe i like to get an nvidia card.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 27, 2012)

Installing games on SSD will reduce the life of your SSD as the read-write cycles would increase a lot during gaming. Performance wise you wont see any difference.... only game load times will improve. But once the game starts... no difference as all calculations are being done by your GPU and your GPUs memory is being used.
 
Even I have been an Nvidia fanboy till last 2 weeks when I shifted to HD7950. The thing is prices of GTX670 are above 28k everywhere. Sapphire HD7950 OC Edition is retailing at 25k on flipkart right now which is the best buy. You can overclock this card a lot. Your choice


----------



## akky89 (Aug 27, 2012)

then its best to install games on hdd and only OS on ssd, it will not effect the gaming performance at all....
just out of curiosity how frequent will i have to switch the ssd if use it to install games as well... ???
and what about Razer cyclosa bundle... is it a wise choice ???
and can you suggest me any other caby too... ??


----------



## funskar (Aug 27, 2012)

Better buy F&d a520 2.1 for 1.8k instead of jbl creature 
and invest that remaing on gpu n get zotac gtx 670 amp for 29.5k


----------



## akky89 (Aug 27, 2012)

*@Funskar*
i don't know anything about F&D, is it good ??
and i was thinking to reduce my keyboard and mouse to razer cyclosa bundle @2.5k
and speakers to altec lansing octane 7 @3.7
and spending the extra in asus gtx670 dc2


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 28, 2012)

akky89 said:


> then its best to install games on hdd and only OS on ssd, it will not effect the gaming performance at all....
> just out of curiosity *how frequent will i have to switch the ssd if use it to install games as well... ???*
> and *what about Razer cyclosa bundle... is it a wise choice *???
> and *can you suggest me any other caby too... *??




1. have a read through following.... will give you confidence that you can install games on SSD and keep on playing... but I beg to differ  I cant research on this as I dont have 7k to 8k 
    to waste on SSD and finding out after 1 year its dead because I played games from it... ha ha ha
    Debunking SSD lifespan and random write performance concerns « Max Schireson's blog

2. Razer Cyclosa bundle is good choice as well.

3. For cabinets have a look at 
    a. Bitfenix Shinobi Window
    b. NZXT Phantom Crafted
    c. Corsair 500R
    4. CoolerMaster 690II Advanced USB3.0 edition




akky89 said:


> *@Funskar*
> i don't know anything *about F&D, is it good ??
> *and i was thinking to *reduce my keyboard and mouse to razer cyclosa bundle @2.5k
> *and speakers to *altec lansing octane 7 @3.7
> *and spending the extra in *asus gtx670 dc2*



1. F&D is a good pair of speakers but cant beat Octane 7... if your buidget is leass go for F&D else Ocatne 7 is a good choice.
2. Go ahead with Cyclosa bundle..... you can t go wrong with Razer keyboards and mouse.  (some of the headgear & mouse pads they make are really not upto the mark)
3. Go aheadt with Octane 7.
4. HD7950 overclocked from sapphire is available at 25k on flipkart ... steal deal man... you can overclock it still more and get better performance that GTX670
    *www.flipkart.com/sapphire-amd-ati-...V8HQ&ref=3c419b76-d09a-4ec2-bcb1-e947637e2564


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info...
this is what i finalize till now...

i5 3570K
G.Skill Sniper 8GB 1600MHz
Corsair 400R
WD Blue WD10EALX 1TB
Corsair Force 3 60GB
BenQ G2420HD
Asus DRW-24B5ST
Octane 7
Cyclosa bundle
CM Hyper 212 Evo

things left mobo,caby and gfx.
for mobo:
well i have 2 options now first you suggested maximums V gene and other is p8z77-v.

for caby...
still in dilemma with all the choices you gave.... 

for gfx..
thinking to finalize the rest of the build first then according to the budget left i'll go for 7950 or gtx 670....

also thinking of razer gothic mouse pad....

edit:
for caby corsair 500r or cm 690 ii advanced


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 28, 2012)

Have a look at Steelseries QCK Mass (M) as well for mouse pad.

For mobo -- you cant go wrong with any one of those. But just dont ignore gene as it is mATX mobo since it outperformce most of the fullATX mobos out their. BTW MVG has better on-board sound with Supreme FX III (which is ALC898 chip but with additional features such as PCB separation and magnetic shielding and better capacitors) compared to P8ZTT-V (which has older ALC892 chip). 

Read this review from Hrdocp .... you will be awstuck !!! If you are building RIG for gaming go for MVG.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

actually i have no idea about mouse pads...
so going with your choice with eyes closed 

and as for the mobo
well i the only reason for my lean towards the p8z77-V is wifi-go!, 
this is why i'm in dilemma as i know rog mobos are quite superior and have great build quality and feature set (at least for gaming rigs).

and which caby according to you will be better cm 690 ii adv. or corsair 500r ??

few more things i would like to ask...
1. is hyper 212 evo is enough for overclocking around 4.6GHz though i may only do it just for benchmarking  and is it bad if i keep my cpu overclocked to 4.2GHz permanently on this cooler.
2. is tx650 v2 is enough cause when my gfx performance start to drop i mean when more demanding games come i may add another to make it sli/cf. (though i doubt that it may come anytime soon  )


----------



## Piyush (Aug 28, 2012)

akky89 said:


> actually i have no idea about mouse pads...
> so going with your choice with eyes closed


there are basically 2 types of mats:
Control --> for mmorpgs and alike
Speed--> for fps and alike


akky89 said:


> and which caby according to you will be better cm 690 ii adv. or corsair 500r ??


Corsair Carbide any day 


akky89 said:


> few more things i would like to ask...
> 1. is hyper 212 evo is enough for overclocking around 4.6GHz though i may only do it just for benchmarking  and is it bad if i keep my cpu overclocked to 4.2GHz permanently on this cooler.


good enough but not totally dependable considering summer days in delhi


akky89 said:


> 2. is tx650 v2 is enough cause when my gfx performance start to drop i mean when more demanding games come i may add another to make it sli/cf. (though i doubt that it may come anytime soon  )


IMHO, get a single powerful card instead of 2 mediocre cards


----------



## acewin (Aug 28, 2012)

I would rather say Razer Goliathus - Fragged Control Gaming Mouse Pad (Standard) | Mousepad | Flipkart.com
using it loving it. Corners are weaved, hence the chance of fabric coming out at latter point gets cleared out. It is large as well. Get speed edition as they are most easy get accustomed with

personal preference NZXT Phantom, loks awesome, and it is a Full Tower cabby


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 28, 2012)

*Dont worry... *Go ahead with Steelseries QCK Mass (M).
***Go for Corsair cabby.
**I'm currently running my i5-3570 OCed at 4.6 GHz with Hyper 212 Evo. *Just buy one more fan and attach to other side of heatsink for Push-Pull config.* Get this fan.... its the same one which comes with Hyper 212 but with LED. I'm using it.
**As Piyush said*... always go for a sinlgle card than going for SLI/Crossfire... since the driver support for both of them is buggy at the moment. And in some cases you'll actually see peformance drop if you swithc on SLI/Crossfire.
**Wi-fi go ?? *- To use its full functinality you'll need to have DLNA compatible devices & good tablet, mobile, tv , etc... If you have them then its fabulous.



acewin said:


> I would rather say Razer Goliathus - Fragged Control Gaming Mouse Pad (Standard) | Mousepad | Flipkart.com
> using it loving it. Corners are weaved, hence the chance of fabric coming out at latter point gets cleared out. *It is large as well*. Get speed edition as they are most easy get accustomed with
> 
> personal preference NZXT Phantom, loks awesome, and it is a Full Tower cabby



Thats why I was not recommending it. Actually I'm using both Razer Gloiathus and QCK mass.. found QCK mass better than Goliathus. Size is definetely personal preference but its too large for my liking. And that Goliathus is a dust magnet man !!! I have to get it out of my room and clean it every 2 weeks


----------



## acewin (Aug 28, 2012)

hehe, this is my first buy and I bought because of weaved, cleaning I am not much worried about. Users like me do not buy and test everything, take what seems to be best option and go ahead with as renewing wont be there. And there are size options, in office I use a 60 bucks mouse pad, holds good for me used it for almost one and half year after which have bought this.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

Piyush said:


> good enough but not totally dependable considering summer days in delhi


then would hyper 412 slim do any good ??



Piyush said:


> IMHO, get a single powerful card instead of 2 mediocre cards



i'm getting gtx670 or hd7950 they are very powerfull cards at the moment.
i was talking about the future when i need more gfx power i can add one more card to do that it will cost me way less then again buying top of the line card...

*@mandarpalshikar*
i'm going with QCK Mass

and i have WiFi setup with my other system (used for downloading only) and using that wifi on my laptop too that's why i thought it will be better if i have WiFi on the
mobo it self it will make me use the same setup without have to disconnecting either one of the system cause both the system won't be in same room so that i cannot make 
wired connection on both of them...
and one more fact that its ATX form factor...


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 28, 2012)

^^ You can buy mpcie wifi card from intel (available for 1.3k) to fit into the mcpie combo card you get with MVG which will give you wifi connectivity. Or u can go for cheap USB wifi cards as well. Main function of that Wi-fi Go onboard is the DLNA thing if you have compatible devices.

ATX form factor - Thats what I said earlier dont ignore MVG for it is a mATX. Advantages of mATX board would be only
1. 2 more sata ports  (we are not running a data center here... are we ?)
2. A bit more space between top two pciex16 slots (only usefull if you are going with tri-slot card to fit it the first slot and then going for SLI/Crossfire)
3. 3rd pcie slot which runs at x4 speed (which is always useless)

Basically both the boards are almost same with different coloring and some changes here and there. But the material being used for PCB building in both of them is same. So both are equally good in build quality. MVG will give your more overclocking than P8Z77-V.

Having said that P8Z77-V is also a gr8 buy.. . Its like deciding whether buy a Flashy Small Car or an SUV  Your choice ultimately. Nothing wrong with both of them.
Dont think too much.... you cant go wrong with any one of them.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

MVG it is then.. 
actually i wanted the ROG 

can you please tell me where i can buy that mPCIe wifi module you suggested... ??

and please answere the queries about psu and cooler.... 


and can anyone tell me good place to buy all these components at good price ???


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 28, 2012)

Try this .... (NEW) Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG mPCIe WiFi Wireless Card (Rs. 1398)
I've purchased from this seller...so dont worry.  Else you can also try the cheap USB Wi-fi cards available on flipkart.com. They work fine too.
Wireless USB Adapters Price List India: Network Components: Flipkart.com

Related to Cooler.. I think I already have posted about it.. refer my prvious replies. Hyper 212 with one extra fan is more than enough for moderate overclocks.

What doubts do u have about PSU ?

Places to purchase online -

flipkart.com
primeabgb.com
mdcomputers.in
theitdepot.com
theitwares.com

For local delhi market - no idea.. he he .. I'm from Pune.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 28, 2012)

here you go-
i5 3570k-15k
asus p8z77-v -16k
asus hd 7970 directcu2-33k
corsair hx 650-6.5k
corsair vengence 4gb X2 (overclocks like crazy)-3.2k
cooler master haf 922-8.5k
seagate 1tb-5k
corsair force gt 120gb-7k
BenQ G2420HD	10k
asus dvd drive-1.2k
cm hyper 212 evo-2k
total-107.04k
although this over your budget , if you buy it from nehru place you should (after bargaining) get it for 99-1.02k
all the best!


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Related to Cooler.. I think I already have posted about it.. refer my prvious replies. Hyper 212 with one extra fan is more than enough for moderate overclocks.


i asked about hyper 412 slim, its about 1k costlier then evo but have bigger heatsink and low profile fans.



mandarpalshikar said:


> What doubts do u have about PSU ?


well i thought that i'll go sli/cfx when i need more gfx performance so i wanna know that will this 650W will be enough.. ??



mandarpalshikar said:


> For local delhi market - no idea.. he he .. I'm from Pune.


ya i can see that in your info... 
that question was for delhi people

thanks anyways ...


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 28, 2012)

^^  Be carefull about picking up corsair vengence modules... thier height is a bit more for CPU coolers. With Hyper 212 Evo... you cant use them in the first RAM slot if you fit in a fan on the RAM side.   . And this is my personal experience.... I'm using Hyper 212 and had 4 vengence modules. Ultimately had to swap them with my friends Snipers.
So low profile RAMs from G.Skill like Sniper (not overclockable) and Ripjaws series are recommended. I thikn even Corsair has low profile versions.. but not sure of their availability.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> here you go-
> i5 3570k-15k
> asus p8z77-v -16k
> asus hd 7970 directcu2-33k
> ...




thanks for the input dude...
now you confused me more... 
i was finalizing *mandarpalshikar's* suggested config...
though your's is almost same to his.. but still... 



mandarpalshikar said:


> ^^  Be carefull about picking up corsair vengence modules... thier height is a bit more for CPU coolers. With Hyper 212 Evo... you cant use them in the first RAM slot if you fit in a fan on the RAM side.   . And this is my personal experience.... I'm using Hyper 212 and had 4 vengence modules. Ultimately had to swap them with my friends Snipers.
> So low profile RAMs from G.Skill like Sniper (not overclockable) and Ripjaws series are recommended. I thikn even Corsair has low profile versions.. but not sure of their availability.



thanks for the warrning...
i'll buy low profile RAMs only... to be on safe side..
can you suggest some which can be overclocked (not looking for extreme overclocking ... just a little to brag about  )


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 28, 2012)

akky89 said:


> i asked about *hyper 412 slim*, its about 1k costlier then evo but have bigger heatsink and low profile fans.
> 
> 
> well i thought that i'll go sli/cfx when i need more gfx performance so i wanna know that* will this 650W will be enough*.. ??
> ...



1. Haven't used 412 Slim... so actually can't comment on it.
2. Yes.  650V2 is a fantastic PSU.... I had it running with Zotax GTX550Ti SLI build... 550Ti is a power hungry bad card  and I had 2 of them running off 650V2 without any problems.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 28, 2012)

if you want low profile ram then you can go for corsair xms3 modules @ 1.3k each.......


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> if you want low profile ram then you can go for corsair xms3 modules @ 1.3k each.......


can they be overclocked... ??



mandarpalshikar said:


> 1. Haven't used 412 Slim... so actually can't comment on it.
> 2. Yes.  650V2 is a fantastic PSU.... I had it running with Zotax GTX550Ti SLI build... 550Ti is a power hungry bad card  and I had 2 of them running off 650V2 without any problems.



thanks for clearing that... 
so going with tx650v2 only...


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 28, 2012)

yup they support intel xmp so they should overclock fine....


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> yup they support intel xmp so they should overclock fine....


okies 
what about vengeance LP ??


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 28, 2012)

the heat spreaders on the the xms3 look a bit more classy.....
also i dont think vengence lp is either not available or too costly to be considered

see i told you one 4gb module costs 2.8k-
 *shopping.rediff.com/product/corsair-vengeance-low-profile-4-gb-pc3-12800-1600/10970143


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 28, 2012)

akky89 said:


> thanks for the input dude...
> now you confused me more...
> i was finalizing *mandarpalshikar's* suggested config...
> though your's is almost same to his.. but still...
> ...



G.Skill Sniper runs default at 1600 MHz  and 9-9-9-24 .... You can change the latencies to 9-8-8-22... but this wont give you any performance boost... but they look cool for sure.
If you need you can go for 2133MHz modules but frankly its going to improve only the benchmark scores... no difference in real world sense like while palying games.

Also make sure you are not picking up those low voltage 1.25v RAMs. Go for 1.5v modules.  Flipkart has listed the below Sniper RAM as 1.25V but its actually 1.5V. I'm using it now.

G.Skill Sniper DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR) | Ram | Flipkart.com
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL) | Ram | Flipkart.com

I haven't used anything apart from G.Skill, Corsair and Crucial.. so can't recommend any from say Kingston.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 28, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> G.Skill Sniper runs default at 1600 MHz  and 9-9-9-24 .... You can change the latencies to 9-8-8-22... but this wont give you any performance boost... but they look cool for sure.
> If you need you can go for 2133MHz modules but frankly its going to improve only the benchmark scores... no difference in real world sense like while palying games.
> 
> Also make sure you are not picking up those low voltage 1.25v RAMs. Go for 1.5v modules.  Flipkart has listed the below Sniper RAM as 1.25V but its actually 1.5V. I'm using it now.
> ...



sir i think you didnt read his comment but he needs lp sticks of ram......


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 28, 2012)

^^ Boss... I only suggested him that... 

Sniper and RipjawsX will fit in below Hyper 212 with Fan


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

that means i can go for g.skill ripjaws x, corsair xms and crucial they all are 1.5V...
i don't want to run ram overclocked in long run just to benchmark and brag  thats all, rest it will be used in stock only...

the things i'll overclock will be procy with permanent @4.2GHz
even i overclock gfx for benchmarking and bragging only


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 28, 2012)

I am running my 3570K at 4.6GHz always (obviously Intel Speed Step makes it 1.6GHz when not running any thing) without any problem. Overclocking CPU & GFX card while gaming will give you bootst in perfromance but yes RAM overclocking will be only for Benchmarking.
But if you are going for High End GPUs beyond GTX660Ti and HD7850 Range you dont even need them to overlcock for getting maximum performance in todays games.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

and you are using hyper 212 evo with 2 fans for cooling 3570k ??
so what are the max temps you are getting with it..


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 28, 2012)

^^ Yes... running with 2 fans.
CPU hits max 67 degrees under load while benchmarking and gaming. In summer or during October heat I guess temps will increase by 10 degrees, so expect 77 degrees under full load at 4.6 GHz.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 28, 2012)

whats the use then ?
my i5 2500 only touches 62 degrees @ load in the peak of summer with stock cooler
the only time it crosses 70 degrees is whwn running prime 95


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> ^^ Yes... running with 2 fans.
> CPU hits max 67 degrees under load while benchmarking and gaming. In summer or during October heat I guess temps will increase by 10 degrees, so expect 77 degrees under full load at 4.6 GHz.



these are good temps...
and any noise... ??



panwala95 said:


> whats the use then ?
> my i5 2500 only touches 62 degrees @ load in the peak of summer with stock cooler
> the only time it crosses 70 degrees is whwn running prime 95



3570k tends to run hotter then 2500k
and 4.6GHz of 3570K is 4.8-4.9 of 2500k
so its good overclock...


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 28, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> *whats the use then ?*
> my i5 2500 only touches 62 degrees @ load in the peak of summer with stock cooler
> *the only time it crosses 70 degrees is whwn running prime 95*



Read before commenting please. 

Your 2500 crosses 70 degrees at high loads.... and BTW you cant overclock on that 2500.. right ? My CPU never crosses 67 degrees while OCed to 4.6GHz.... beat that. . Its pretty much a gr8 temp on any Air Cooling and without any noise.
I said *67 degrees under full load* while gaming (4 hours sessions) and *Benchmarking.... which includes Prime95, OCCT, etc. that too with 4.6 GHz OC. *At idle they never cross 33 degrees.. Your 2500 crosses 70 degrees even at stock speed under load.
And BTW these CPUs from Intel are safe till anything below 85 degrees IMO.

@akky89 - No noise at all. You'll notice the Fans humming only if you switch off the ceiling Fan in your room and switch on the AC. These Xtraflow fans are quiet enough not to trouble you. The noise you'll hear would be from your case fans.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 28, 2012)

i thought you only said gaming load
and for 600rs more i feel that this is a better cooler
Deepcool Frostwin | Cooler | Flipkart.com


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 28, 2012)

^^ Thats a gr8 cooler too... Additional 600 Rs is for additional Fan


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Read before commenting please.


i thought he was talking about overclocked 2500 which should be 2500k, hence the comment.... 
and still without over clocking any cpu (at least new intel ones ) will keep their temp low.



mandarpalshikar said:


> @akky89 - No noise at all. You'll notice the Fans humming only if you switch off the ceiling Fan in your room and switch on the AC. These Xtraflow fans are quiet enough not to trouble you. The noise you'll hear would be from your case fans.


thats great... cause i don't like loud humming noise ( which my lappie makes alot if not on cooling pad... irritating  )



panwala95 said:


> i thought you only said gaming load
> and for 600rs more i feel that this is a better cooler
> Deepcool Frostwin | Cooler | Flipkart.com



it looks like kid brother of noctua d14


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

lol 
but it looks badass to me with  all the heat pipes and fins
it looks beefier than the hpyer 212 + too....


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

i read review on Deepcool Frostwin on overclockersclub.com
it says it don't have better cooling when overclocking...
Deepcool Frostwin Review - Overclockers Club


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 29, 2012)

^^ All reviews for Air coolers around 2k to 3k will ultimately conclude that they are not so good  Major fault in these reviews is that they always compare them with NH-D14 or the likes of Hydro series which is not at all reasonable. Can we compare Maruti 800 with Hyundai Santro ? I dont think so.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

didnt you mean maruti 800 and i20?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 29, 2012)

oops..


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 29, 2012)

No idea about deepcool but Hyper 212 Evo is the safest bet in that price range. Its one hell of a cooler for just 2.1k. If it can cool ivy bridge at 4.6 then i don't think there is anything left to be said about this cooler. Didn't know if it could cool even ivy bridge at 4.6 ghz, really impressed.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

i got the point 
well both comparison are wrong...
but i liked it's very low noise only 21db which i think is awesome....
so going for the deepcool one... 

if i use very heavy cpu cooler...
does it harm my mobo...
and i think that mvg is mATX so will it support this cooler... i read it somewhere that few cooler don't fit... 
cause now i'm pretty sure i'm going with this mobo


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 29, 2012)

Your choice 
About noise... With both Hyper 212 or Frostwin the actual fan noise you'll here will alaways be the one from your cabinet fans and not coolers 

Dont worry about warping your mobo too much. Warping to some slight degrees will always happen due to vertical placement of mobos and wont hinder your warranty terms.
Related to the size of frostwin... *can you confirm the exact dimensions of it ? are those same as Hyper 212 with on extra Fan ?*... I can tell you the measurements by imagining it on my MVG when I go home from office tonight.



And dont forget to buy a good TIM/Thermal paste for applying between your CPU and Cooler. Its really really important and will have significant impact on your CPU temps.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Your choice
> About noise... With both Hyper 212 or Frostwin the actual fan noise you'll here will alaways be the one from your cabinet fans and not coolers
> 
> Dont worry about warping your mobo too much. Warping to some slight degrees will always happen due to vertical placement of mobos and wont hinder your warranty terms.
> ...



you post this forum from your office?
i get time only after coming from school........


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Your choice
> About noise... With both Hyper 212 or Frostwin the actual fan noise you'll here will alaways be the one from your cabinet fans and not coolers
> 
> Dont worry about warping your mobo too much. Warping to some slight degrees will always happen due to vertical placement of mobos and wont hinder your warranty terms.
> ...



well its 700+ g in weight 
and dimensionally 
121X121X151mm(With Fan)

can you suggest good TIM also .. i was thinking of using the one that comes with the cooler...



panwala95 said:


> you post this forum from your office?
> i get time only after coming from school........



post whenever you have time...
it doesn't matter


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 29, 2012)

The TIM that comes with Hyper 212 EVO is good enough


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 29, 2012)

For TIM... take a look at following thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/142397-cpu-cooler-guide-sandy-ivy-bridge-cpus.html

I'm using a cooler master one
Theitdepot - Cooler Master IC-Essential E2 Thermal Compound (RG-ICE2-TA15-R1)

At those dimensions... frostwin would fit but I'll confirm the exact dimenions I'm having with extra fan on Hyper 212 Evo so that we can be sure of it.



panwala95 said:


> you post this forum from your office?
> i get time only after coming from school........



Ha ha ha... Study man... you can have liberties like me after you start your job and complete around 5 years of professional experience.
The best part is you dont have to worry too much about your PC budget allocations at my stage.... so calculation is simple -
better efforts at study = get good marks = get good professional degree and sharpen you skills = get good job or better start your own jugad = if you've got good education obviously then you'll get promoted earlier in job and excel in jugad than competition = better pay packages and increments..... he he he he.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> For TIM... take a look at following thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i wish i had a job!
jokes apart that looks to be a comfortable fit 
you should go for it

here is a whole list tim's-
*www.theitwares.com/cooling-devices-thermal-compound-c-101_49_88.html
i think you should go for the thermal take  or noctua one
rest is your choice....


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> i wish i had a job!
> jokes apart that looks to be a comfortable fit
> you should go for it
> 
> ...



well don't worry about that you'll be having one one day...

@mandarpalshikar
wehre do you work ?
and like the cooler master's tim
going for that


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

hey akky do you too have a job ?


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> hey akky do you too have a job ?



yes dude... i just passed out of college this year and now I'm working... 

now this what's final:
i5-3570K
maximus v gene
asus gtx670 DC2T
corsair vengeance LP 2x4 gigs
seagate 1 TB SATA 3.0
Corsair TX650V2 (still considering for tx750V2)
Corsair Force 3 60GB ( if got few extra bucks to spare then i'll go for 120GB varient)
Benq G2420HD
Asus DVDRW-24B5ST
Razer Cyclosa bundle
cm hyper 212 evo ( well this is not final... still searching for better)
octan 7
Steelseries QCK Mass
cooler master essential 2 tim

any other thoughts... ???


----------



## acewin (Aug 30, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> For TIM... take a look at following thread
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/142397-cpu-cooler-guide-sandy-ivy-bridge-cpus.html
> 
> ...




NOT true, I bought myself elitebook in 40K couldnt spend more , other interventions in action 

but yes how u spend time in college decides the rest as well


----------



## akky89 (Aug 30, 2012)

acewin said:


> NOT true, I bought myself elitebook in 40K couldnt spend more , other interventions in action
> 
> but yes how u spend time in college decides the rest as well



Its true dude... completely..
follow the calculation part.. if you follow anything then you don't have to worry too much...

and i'm leaning towards deepcool frostwin... because of its very low noise 
i'm also thinking of not buying thermal paste if go with evo, cause i read that the paste that come with it is good, something like arctic silver 5
but if go with deepcool then may be i will...
it all depends at the time of purchasing 

and ya going for the price search @Nehru Place this weekend and possibly buying the rig next weekend... 
so any thoughts or suggestions you want to add... ?


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 30, 2012)

i told you before man the corsair vengence lp modules cost 2.8k for one module
why are you going for such excessive cost?
a pair of corsair xms3 @ 2.6k should suffice for your ocing needs
cheers!


----------



## akky89 (Aug 30, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> i told you before man the corsair vengence lp modules cost 2.8k for one module
> why are you going for such excessive cost?
> a pair of corsair xms3 @ 2.6k should suffice for your ocing needs
> cheers!



i show this...
CORSAIR VENGEANCE LOW PROFILE 8GB DUAL CHANNEL DDR3 MEMORY KIT


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 30, 2012)

then it is good 
best of luck!


----------



## akky89 (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks...
so anything else .. you want to suggest ... ??
and thanks for all of your efforts, specially *@panwala* and *@mandarpalshikar*


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 31, 2012)

no probs
just tell us which cooler you finally decided to go for


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 31, 2012)

If you don't mind spending a little extra then you can have a look at the cooler I have in my signature. Good thing about this is that it is completely silent and cools better than Hyper 212 evo. Also comes with a 6 year warranty. Only drawback is that its little on the expensive side. Around 4.3k here is a link Noctua NH-U12P SE2 120mm SSO CPU Cooler


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 31, 2012)

^^ Why not to go for Noctua D-14 then... its only 700rs more than U12P 

"A little extra" is very relative term... Going from Hyper 212 Evo (with one extra fan) to Noctua u12P is spending 1.8k extra  And BTW difference of 1 or 2 degree temps doesn't matter for moderate clocks of 4.6GHz.....so go for VFM solution And anyways when you need to overclock a lot extra you have to go for liquid cooling especially at higher voltages.

After all I'm of the opinion that *all air coolers in this catagory perform same*... only 2 or 3 degrees here and there. Most of the* reviews which compare any cooler with Hyper 212, use only one fan on it because it comes with only one*. I'm saying this because I'm using two fans on Hyper 212 Evo and its doing wonders for me.

Warranty doesn't matter for air coolers. What can go wrong with them apart from fans ? even if fans get demaged you can purchase a new fan for 600Rs.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 31, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> If you don't mind spending a little extra then you can have a look at the cooler I have in my signature. Good thing about this is that it is completely silent and cools better than Hyper 212 evo. Also comes with a 6 year warranty. Only drawback is that its little on the expensive side. Around 4.3k here is a link
> Noctua NH-U12P SE2 120mm SSO CPU Cooler



thanks for the info... 
it looks good to me..
actually i'm still looking for good cooler...
and i don't mind spending upto 4.5K on the cooler

also i'm pretty sure about corsair carbide 500r but still looking for some more for around 4k - 6K

rest of the components are final and most likely will not change (till i get someone convince me to change it...  )


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 31, 2012)

^^ Boss... if you have 4.5k for cooler then get Noctua D-14... the best air cooler out there
NOCTUA D-14
Dont even think about any other cooler then.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Aug 31, 2012)

You could also have a look at Zalman.


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes ofcourse nothing beats d14 for sure. Only reason i suggested this coz the OP was concerned about noise and since i am using it, I can confirm that the fans that are provided with this cooler are totally silent. I never said that hyper 212 evo is not a good cooler. Its total bang for the bucks and is an excellent cooler. Yes, you will only notice a difference of 2-3 degrees. I have no idea how silent hyper 212 evo is but u12p se2 is almost silent.

Don't get me wrong, i never said that Hyper 212 is not a good cooler or there is going to be a vast difference in temps between these 2.

@OP if you are willing to spend 5k on a cooler then d14 is the clear choice for you if your cabinet has enough space. D14 is monstrous both in size and cooling. but i still think that hyper 212 evo is the best bang for bucks. Only reason i didn't go for d14 was coz of my cabinet not having enough space to accommodate it.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 31, 2012)

D14 is available for only 5k @mdcomputers. 
NOCTUA D-14


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 31, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> D14 is available for only 5k @mdcomputers.
> NOCTUA D-14


edited my post

I looked up flipkart at first and it seems that Noctua products are quite overpriced there. Even the cooler i have is overpriced there by 400 Rs. 5k for D14 is a very good deal IMO.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 31, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> D14 is available for only 5k @mdcomputers.
> NOCTUA D-14



i was thinking about it...
but it looks huge and weighs quite alot 1.2Kg and on an mATX board...
little concerned about that....
but actually i'm thinking something around 3K for the cooler
but if nothing shows up then i can spend a little more cause
i don't want to feel sorry later...


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 31, 2012)

at sub 3k range, nothing beats Hyper 212 Evo. I have no idea about deepcool frostwin. have you looked at its reviews?


----------



## akky89 (Aug 31, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> at sub 3k range, nothing beats Hyper 212 Evo. I have no idea about deepcool frostwin. have you looked at its reviews?


ya i have...
they say its not good as big brothers.. 
but its dead silent 21dbA soune

can you think of any other not just sub 3K
but around it


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 31, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> edited my post
> 
> I looked up flipkart at first and it seems that Noctua products are quite overpriced there. Even the cooler i have is *overpriced there by 400 *Rs. 5k for D14 is a very good deal IMO.



Thats because flipkart include taxes (sales/vat/octroi) & shipping in the price we see. If we buy say from mdcomputer/primeabgb/theitdepot/theitwares, we have to shell out the octroi extra, which veries from state to state and on weight as well in some cases and some times shipping charges as well.

So go for flipkart if the price delta is around 300k to 500k  (which will cover up other costs such as octroi/shpping). If the delta is more than that then go for other online shops.

Myfeedback is that
1. primeabgb never informs you of shipping details until you call them (they charge shipping extra and octoroi will be above it)
2. theitdepot.com are very lazy in doing shipping... so before placing order call them up to confirm the availablitiy of the item and once order is placed then again call them up for shipping. 
    Also one more caution...  if you are paying by CC/netbanking they charge extra moeny to you.
3. flipkart.com has been always nice to me... they have never delayed a single shipment which I've ordered.
4. I dont have any experiences with mdcomputers.in and theitwares.com but they charge shipping extra as I can see from thier website.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 31, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Thats because flipkart include taxes (sales/vat/octroi) & shipping in the price we see. If we buy say from mdcomputer/primeabgb/theitdepot/theitwares, we have to shell out the octroi extra, which veries from state to state and on weight as well in some cases and some times shipping charges as well.
> 
> So go for flipkart if the price delta is around 300k to 500k  (which will cover up other costs such as octroi/shpping). If the delta is more than that then go for other online shops.
> 
> ...



i can't say about others but flipkart is gr8..
always ships on time....

but what if i go local...
can i be able to match mdcomputers price without shipping.. ??


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 31, 2012)

^^ In Delhi... absolutely yes. Bargain a bit though.


Go hunting this weekend.. dont purchase anything.. just note down the prices and post it here... we'll help to compare


----------



## akky89 (Aug 31, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> ^^ In Delhi... absolutely yes. Bargain a bit though.
> 
> 
> Go hunting this weekend.. dont purchase anything.. just note down the prices and post it here... we'll help to compare



that's what i'm planning to do this tomorrow already planned it with my friend... 
and bargain ... hell ya... 
i'll bargain my a** off... 
i try to make every thing around 100k +/- 2-3k


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 31, 2012)

where do you live in delhi?  
from dhaula kuan it took me 2hrs  to get to nehru place in my car with my dad when i bought my pc
edit -if you live near janak puri , then to save some time you can visit janak puri district centre to check out the prices of the components......


----------



## akky89 (Aug 31, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> where do you live in delhi?
> from dhaula kuan it took me 2hrs  to get to nehru place in my car with my dad when i bought my pc
> edit -if you live near janak puri , then to save some time you can visit janak puri district centre to check out the prices of the components......



i live in dilshad garden...
and it'll take somewhat 1 and half hour
going with my friend tomorrow to check price


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 31, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Thats because flipkart include taxes (sales/vat/octroi) & shipping in the price we see. If we buy say from mdcomputer/primeabgb/theitdepot/theitwares, we have to shell out the octroi extra, which veries from state to state and on weight as well in some cases and some times shipping charges as well.
> 
> So go for flipkart if the price delta is around 300k to 500k  (which will cover up other costs such as octroi/shpping). If the delta is more than that then go for other online shops.
> 
> ...



Well i have bought my cooler from theitwares.com. I also bought a PSU from them as well(1 year back maybe). They have replied to every query of mine through mail within 30 mins. I made the payment through credit card for the cooler at around 6:30 PM(approx) and it was shipped at around 8 PM the very same day. Si guess i can vouch for them as my experience with them has been excellent. Flipkart's service is awesome to say the least. The peace of mind you get while shopping at flipkart is not there anywhere else.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 31, 2012)

ok 
but i bet that flipkart will be the best choice to buy that cooler!


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 31, 2012)

@panwala95 For Hyper 212 Evo flipkart will be the best as it is priced correctly. But all the noctua coolers are around 400-900 rs overpriced on flipkart so i guess it won't be such a good idea to buy it from there. I think OP can find most of the products locally in nehru place itself. The problem is with the small cities like mine where its hard to find any high end products and shopkeepers refuse to even recognise the brand name. I am sure if i say "noctua" to any shopkeeper here he would be thinking *what hua *


----------



## akky89 (Aug 31, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Well i have bought my cooler from theitwares.com. I also bought a PSU from them as well(1 year back maybe). They have replied to every query of mine through mail within 30 mins. I made the payment through credit card for the cooler at around 6:30 PM(approx) and it was shipped at around 8 PM the very same day. Si guess i can vouch for them as my experience with them has been excellent. Flipkart's service is awesome to say the least. The peace of mind you get while shopping at flipkart is not there anywhere else.



thanks for the head's up..
i most likely be buying locally... mainly cause i can bargain there...
but if there is a price diff then i'll go to flipkart



rohit32407 said:


> @panwala95 For Hyper 212 Evo flipkart will be the best as it is priced correctly. But all the noctua coolers are around 400-900 rs overpriced on flipkart so i guess it won't be such a good idea to buy it from there. I think OP can find most of the products locally in nehru place itself. The problem is with the small cities like mine where its hard to find any high end products and shopkeepers refuse to even recognise the brand name. I am sure if i say "noctua" to any shopkeeper here he would be thinking *what hua *



that's what i'm counting on..
cause few other of my friends have said that you can get best deals there without 
much of the effort 
and i'm going there tomorrow ... so i'll find out my self.. 

hope everything will go just as planned..


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 31, 2012)

Best of luck and as suggested by Mandar note down the prices and then we can workout the best deal possible 

P.S. If you are not going by Metro then i guess you can add 1000 Rs as fuel expense as well


----------



## akky89 (Aug 31, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Best of luck and as suggested by Mandar note down the prices and then we can workout the best deal possible
> 
> P.S. If you are not going by Metro then i guess you can add 1000 Rs as fuel expense as well



thanks
tomorrow i'm going via metro... 
so already saved 1k


----------



## panwala95 (Sep 1, 2012)

have you bought your rig yet?


----------



## akky89 (Sep 2, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> have you bought your rig yet?


no dude...(i'll buy the rig on upcoming Saturday)
i went for price check...
and it was a terrible experience...
very few shop's keepers know about maximus v gene and none knew about noctua... 
only generic items were available in all the shops....

though got few prices and have one person with whom i previously dealt with, who said he can arrange everything(most likely)
and asked me to call him on Tuesday.. looking forward to it... hope that work out...
by the way few things are cheaper at Nehru place but there are few items which i guess needed to be purchased online...


----------



## akky89 (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks for the input friends... 
finally after a very very busy schedule managed to build the pc...
and fall in love with it...


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats mate.
Pics please


----------



## akky89 (Sep 11, 2012)

soon.... 

updated my sig... 
sorry for the delay in pics.. somehow my dearest sis manage to break the cam... 

can you tell me how to overclock on this board... i want to overclock to moderate 4.2GHz....


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 11, 2012)

^^ OC is very simple with this BIOS.

Just select 4.2 GHz from "CPU Level Up" in Extreme Tweaker menu. It should be "Disabled" by default.
After doing this system will boot... it may do it 1 or 2 times. But once you here a beep sound.. again go into BIOS and check. You also might need to set the AI Overclocker Tuner to X.M.P. after this as this may get reset and you may see your RAM running at 1333.


----------



## akky89 (Sep 11, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> ^^ OC is very simple with this BIOS.
> 
> Just select 4.2 GHz from "CPU Level Up" in Extreme Tweaker menu. It should be "Disabled" by default.
> After doing this system will boot... it may do it 1 or 2 times. But once you here a beep sound.. again go into BIOS and check. You also might need to set the AI Overclocker Tuner to X.M.P. after this as this may get reset and you may see your RAM running at 1333.



yes that's exactly what happened last night...
my ram was on 1333Mhz so i select 1600Mhz in drop down...

i did overclock with the CPU level up to 4.2GHz but its using v core of 1.28v which is quite high as i read in some forum...
(but didn't had time to run prime... i'll do it today)

however windows performance index showing 7.7/7.9 really feels good 

PS: when i finally held the asus gtx670... the feel was awesome and i never thought it would be this big..


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 11, 2012)

akky89 said:


> yes that's exactly what happened last night...
> my ram was on 1333Mhz so i select 1600Mhz in drop down...
> 
> i did overclock with the CPU level up to 4.2GHz but its using *v core of 1.28v *which is quite high as i read in some forum...
> ...



Hmm... Then try manual seetings. But if vcore is 1.28 then push the AI overclocker to 4.6 GHz... it'll work without any problems.. The VID range for 3570K is 0.2500-1.5200.

What is stock vcore?


----------



## akky89 (Sep 11, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Hmm... Then try manual seetings. But if vcore is 1.28 then push the AI overclocker to 4.6 GHz... it'll work without any problems.. The VID range for 3570K is 0.2500-1.5200.
> 
> What is stock vcore?



@4.6GHz won't it get too hot then.. i mean will the hyper 212 evo be able to keep it within the range....

and can you tell me about the manual method...
i mean which values need to be changed for that... 
i'm completely noob when it comes to overclocking, have absolutely no experience with overclocking...


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 11, 2012)

IMO if you really need 4.6 ghz then sure try for it otherwise 4.2 is more than decent enough for now. You can try turning down vcore manually. In the Ai Tweaker menu there must be an option for CPU voltage. If its on auto make it manual and try to lower vcore gradually and test with prime95 and intel burn test. I don't have idea about IB processors optimum voltage so maybe Mandar can help you there.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 11, 2012)

akky89;1747513[B said:
			
		

> ]@4.6GHz won't it get too hot then[/B].. i mean will the hyper 212 evo be able to keep it within the range....
> 
> and can you tell me about the manual method...
> i mean which values need to be changed for that...
> i'm completely noob when it comes to overclocking, have absolutely no experience with overclocking...



Have installed additional fan on your 212 ? If yes then dont worry... Run it and test it. I'm running mine @4.6GHz with same mobo and cooler else set it to 4.4 GHz.. should be fine.
But always test your overclocks before depending on them. I'm using Silverstone Raven RV03 cabinet which is considered as best cabinet for air cooling. So I might be getting benifitted because of it since it has two huge 180MM fans blowing air inside the cabinet.

For manually overclocking..
1. Set Multiplies to the desired value. e.g. 44 for 4.4GHz or 46 for 4.6GHz
2. Set vCore manually. I required 1.336v for getting to 4.6 GHz. Probably can do in less as well but haven't treid it yet. Sumonpathak reached 4.8 GHz on 1.392v. But these will be too hot if you 
   dont have additional fan on your 212.

Temps will vary chip to chip, so best way to know your chips capabilities beter try reaching 4.4 and then test temps by running benchmarks.



rohit32407 said:


> IMO if you really need 4.6 ghz then sure try for it *otherwise 4.2 is more than decent enough for now*. You can try turning down vcore manually. In the Ai Tweaker menu there must be an option for CPU voltage. If its on auto make it manual and try to lower vcore gradually and test with prime95 and intel burn test. I don't have idea about IB processors optimum voltage so maybe Mandar can help you there.



True. If you are into benchmarking then only go beyond that. For gaming 4.2 GHz is more than required actually.



And have look at this guide as well. Even though its for Formula but UEFI BIOS is similar. You'll gett the hang of it.

*rog.asus.com/136402012/maximus-v-motherboards/maximus-v-formula-overclocking-guide/


----------



## akky89 (Sep 11, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> IMO if you really need 4.6 ghz then sure try for it otherwise 4.2 is more than decent enough for now. You can try turning down vcore manually. In the Ai Tweaker menu there must be an option for CPU voltage. If its on auto make it manual and try to lower vcore gradually and test with prime95 and intel burn test. I don't have idea about IB processors optimum voltage so maybe Mandar can help you there.


Actually i don't want to go beyond 4.2GHz cause my main usage will be gaming so i know 4.2GHz is more the enough, i just asked out of curiosity.

@Manadar no i didn't add second fan yet... because i ran out of budget so need to cut somewhere.. 
but will add it soon like in a month or 2. Thanks for the guide, looks good... 

i just want to go 4.2GHz with as less temps as i can get, thus asking about vCore as i know higher the vCore higher will be the temps at least on IB


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 11, 2012)

^^ For 4.2 GHz I don't think you need to make many changes in the BIOS. Leave everything as it was in default profile and change the multiplier to 42. If Vcore on Auto gets too high for the comfort then you can try lowering vcore manually. Don't slide it down more than .01 v at a time. Notch it down gradually and then do stress testing. Keep doing it until you get BSOD and after that you can notch it UP by .01 v and you should be stable.

"Higher the VCore higher will be the temps"- that is true for even SB. Atleast in SB I did not need to change any settings at all for 4.2 GHz I hope its the same with IB too. IB users correct me if I am wrong. For 4.4 i had to set vcore manually and disable Speedstep.


----------



## akky89 (Sep 12, 2012)

Well didn't get much time last night to try out every thing so still going to try to overclock today...
one thing happened AI suit was somehow set to 4.6GHz and my CPU was running at that clock i can boot into windows but when ever i try to start games like black-ops or dragon age 2.. the game wont start...
but after i disable these settings i could play the games flawlessly... (and actually spent rest of the time playing thats why no time for further overclocking..  )

i have 3 queries:-
1. proper procedure to overclock manually... i mean from where to start.. increase the vCore or multiplier first and how to progress thereon.
2. for how long should i run Intel burn test and prime95 to be sure that my system is perfectly stable and can use it for gaming and other day to day stuff..
3. and what temps are optimum for any settings (please tell me both idle and full load temps)

thanks
cheers!


----------



## akky89 (Sep 17, 2012)

finally yesterday got time to check manual overclocking...
now running stable @4.2 with vCore 1.190V 
test with Intel burn test 20 tests...


----------

